# Hunting dogs



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

I see issues on both sides. This was posted in general chat. 

“We own 40 acres and have several neighbors who don't seem to understand boundary lines or no trespass signs. One neighbor a half mile away was letting his hound dogs out at night, we caught them several times harassing our horses, chasing them around and being a general nuisance. I asked the owner to please keep them on his property, contain them in their kennel and the reason why. He became very belligerent so animal control came out and spoke to him and let him know, in VA this is a livestock state, if I felt his dogs were going to harm my horses or became vicious, I could, on my own property, legally shoot them and he would have no recourse, which I told him I or my husbandwould as our horses are elderly and could hurt themselves. 

He then stated his dogs were being trained for "**** hunting" and that gave him the right toallow them to be out at night, that they could not read no trespass signs or know boundaries, and if they got away from him it wasn't his fault. Fish and Game backed that up, as this is a HUGEissue with people using this an excuse to just let their dogs roam, and even they have tried to get the laws changed using hunting dogs to flush deer and others doing the above, but it has always been voted down. 

Because this neighbor knew I was serious when I said my horses come first, so does their health and well being, I have not since seen the dogs on our property. That is my own pet peeve, is unlicensed, loose animals roaming aroundcausing havoc. You have animals in the country, then be responsible and keep them on YOUR property.”

For the dog handler/owner, it’s a really inefficient hunt if the dogs are chasing horses. 

For the land owner, I wouldn’t give a second chance. 

Fair chase typically does allow for a handler to retrieve dogs from private property, with the consent of the landowner. Otherwise, the DNR can force the issue. 

Landowner rights typically do allow taking of dogs threatening livestock. 

Any handler/owner I know would gladly shoot the offending canine himself. 

I bear hunt, took two last year. I’m navigator, logistics, communication, and cook. These dogs are highly prized, and there whereabouts are very closely monitored. They’re not my dogs, but I treat them as such. 

We’ve had one incident with a landowner that we didn’t intend in the past few years, a seven mile chase before tree. I knew the folks, remotely. A knock on their door, and some discussion lead to a retrieval and more hunting rights. 

The dog owner is an idiot, the landowner is meek. 

Shoot the damn dog.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

I agree that it's your right to protect your livestock....now that the dog owner has even been warned would provide for a SSS situation for sure.

be


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Call the Game Wardens and tell them he's hunting ***** out of season.

Most states don't allow you to "train" dogs by just letting them run loose.
I think if he were really "training" them they would be wearing tracking collars and he would be aware of where they were.

The next step is the 3 S's Shoot, Shovel and Shut Up, with the last being one of the most important.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Call the Game Wardens and tell them he's hunting ***** out of season.
> 
> Most states don't allow you to "train" dogs by just letting them run loose.
> I think if he were really "training" them they would be wearing tracking collars and he would be aware of where they were.
> ...


****, I don’t know. Bear training is year round here. Night or day.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Skamp said:


> ****, I don’t know.


It shouldn't be hard to look up the regulations.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Purple meat doesn’t interest me anymore. I’ll eat it, in a pinch.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

“Why did this exact post appear in the great outdoors section by a different poster??”

Because general chat is a house of trolls, Trolls that have forgot the taste of a tomato. Let’s discuss the merits.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hunting dogs or not, training or not. Dogs that chase horses get shot. I am not giving advise mind you, just saying.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

If my hounds, which don't get turned loose without tracking collars and shocking collars, were messing with someones horses, I would want to know, so that I could light them up. Not likely to happen, though as mine have been introduced to all forms of livestock and pay them no mind. Don't judge all houndsmen by poor examples of houndsmen. There are responsible people and the opposite of such. The same holds true of landowners, some of which are just looking for an excuse to be a jerk. Horses should be able to hold their own, I've seen that match before and it usually doesn't end well for the dog.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Skamp said:


> Purple meat doesn’t interest me anymore. I’ll eat it, in a pinch.


Bear meat is perhaps one of the most delicious and nutritious meats on the planet. Enough protein to make eating meat worth it.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

barnbilder said:


> Bear meat is perhaps one of the most delicious and nutritious meats on the planet. Enough protein to make eating meat worth it.



I hunt, and eat, bear. I’ll eat ****, it’s hunting **** that I’m not so hot on. The return on investment just isn’t there.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I've owned dozens of hunting hounds and they never got turned loose when I wasn't out there to accompany them. They will occasionally run game onto the wrong property and it's the dog owners responsibility to leave his gun on the property where he has permission and go retrieve those dog(s) as quickly as possible. Running hounds in an area that is a a bunch of small properties will almost always result in problems. A responsible hound owner should know better and avoid those type of places.

Your neighbor sounds like an idiot that doesn't know much about **** hunting or he would be out there with the dogs retrieving them when they went somewhere they shouldn't and correcting them when they ran something other than *****.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Skamp said:


> I hunt, and eat, bear. I’ll eat ****, it’s hunting **** that I’m not so hot on. The return on investment just isn’t there.


Well let's see. Finished tuck to tree ******* will run you $1,000 to $1,500 dollars. One that will do it but might have some flaws or need some work will be $400. UKC registered pup will run you minimum of $300. Mutt pup that looks like a ******* will cost you $100. Economy dictates that the cheapest and most surefire way to have a good ******* is to pay the $1500, unless you like training pups and then you will go through several to get a good one, more if you get the cheap ones. 4 wheel drive will set you back $1,000, if you are a good mechanic willing to spend several hundred a month in repair bills. Dog box will run $400. Tracking system will run you $400 to track two dogs for a junky outdated used system. Shocking system will run about the same. Tracking and shocking in one system will run you over $1200 for two dogs. Dog food, vet bills, hunting license, gas for pickup, radios if you hunt with a buddy, nice vest to keep all of your tracking units and remotes from getting lost, hip boots, snake chaps, dog leads will run you another two thousand for the year, minimum. Possibly much more, depending on if you need anything beyond vaccinations at the vet. You will need a light, another several hundred dollars minimum. When I **** hunted years ago I dropped close to $600 on a light. It was a nice light, you could almost see into the future with it.

So right now **** hides are worth about $1.50 on average. You need a bigger truck right out of the gate.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok been on both sides. I had my Dogs shot. Sued and won. Had a Dog dig up my Garden, took pictures of it Sued and won once again.

Here you have to have proof of them running Livestock or doing Damage.

big rockpile


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Just sayin...**** hides here go between $7 & $10.00...so much easier to trap them...I just don't enjoy the fleshing job.

be


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

brownegg said:


> Just sayin...**** hides here go between $7 & $10.00...so much easier to trap them...I just don't enjoy the fleshing job.
> 
> be


Back when I was dealing with ***** for Fur I was getting $50 for Jumbo but that was a few years ago.

big rockpile


----------

